
Show HN: 24hourhomepage.com – Own the day: 86400 seconds, one giant story - 247365p25
https://24hourhomepage.com/?ref=news.ycombinator.com
======
247365p25
If you are an artist or entrepreneur who is looking for work or have a
creative story you'd like to tell, please email me at 24hourhomepage {at}
gmail.com and we'll work out some free time to promote your skills.

Thank you!

